# 7 U.S. Soldiers Dead In Taliban Bombing In Afghanistan



## High_Gravity (May 26, 2011)

7 U.S. Soldiers Dead In Taliban Bombing In Afghanistan 









> KABUL, Afghanistan -- Eight NATO service members were killed Thursday in Afghanistan, including seven U.S. troops who died when a powerful bomb exploded in a field where they were patrolling on foot, officials said.
> 
> Two Afghan policemen also died and two others were wounded in the explosion in mountainous Shorabak district of Kandahar province, 12 miles (19 kilometers) from the Pakistan border, said Gen. Abdul Raziq, chief of the Afghan border police in the province.
> 
> ...



7 U.S. Soldiers Dead In Taliban Bombing In Afghanistan


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2011)

It's OK now---Obama is president so we ignore the wars.


----------



## Shadow (May 26, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> It's OK now---Obama is president so we ignore the wars.



And we no longer want to see pictures of the flag draped coffins either that were once so VERY important.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 26, 2011)

And we'll blame the guy who didn't start the war because we are partisan hacks...


----------



## High_Gravity (May 27, 2011)

7 US Soldiers are dead, and this is what you guys talk about?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 27, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> It's OK now---Obama is president so we ignore the wars.



Therre are still war protests.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 27, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> 7 US Soldiers are dead, and this is what you guys talk about?



Soldiers always die in wars, it is a simple reality. And they KNOW they may die when they join.

So the question becomes, should we be in THIS war. I happen to think we should help Afghanistan right up to the moment they stop doing their part.

Doesn't change the fact Obama made certain Statements in the past that make his current positions hypocrisy.


----------

